# Broccoli, cooking and heating up



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

How do you guys cook your broccoli, so that it's fine to hear up in a microwave at work?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I boil my broccoli for about 3 mins so that its 3/4 cooked and then when I reheat it in the microwave it finishes it off nicely.

When I fully cooked it previously then reheated it they became too soggy.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Brilliant, so just boil for 3 mins and microwave for a few minutes


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

plunge the broccoli into boiling water,dont put it in water then bring to the boil.it only needs about 2 minutes in boiling water.then refresh it in cold water straight away.reheat in a microwave for about a minute.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Straight from frozen 5mins in microwave. Drain excess water that comes out sorted. Chuck on some extra light philidelphia. Taste like cauliflower and cheese!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> I boil my broccoli for about 3 mins so that its 3/4 cooked and then when I reheat it in the microwave it finishes it off nicely.
> 
> When I fully cooked it previously then reheated it they became too soggy.


My answer was going to be a lot less helpful than this. This is actually a good idea, pmsl.


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Put in microwave in container with lid just covering it & 2 n half minutes


----------

